
CIA Secretly Owned Global Encryption Provider Spied on 100 Foreign Governments - dsego
https://www.forbes.com/sites/daveywinder/2020/02/12/cia-secretly-bought-global-encryption-provider-built-backdoors-spied-on-100-foreign-governments/#323824f8580a
======
a3n
> "Spying between friends, that's just not done,'' Ms Merkel said as she
> arrived for a two-day European Union summit where the growing spy scandal
> has hijacked the agenda. [https://www.news.com.au/world/german-chancellor-
> angela-merke...](https://www.news.com.au/world/german-chancellor-angela-
> merkel-says-spying-on-friends-not-done-after-claims-us-tapped-into-her-
> mobile-phone/news-story/af9e1d03fa2655e680c99ee3161ce063)

Ahem ...

> The Swiss company that global governments trusted with their most sensitive
> of conversations for more than fifty years was actually owned by the U.S.
> Central Intelligence Agency (CIA) in partnership with the West German BND
> intelligence service, according to an investigation based on CIA documents
> obtained by the reporters.

